# Medical News Today- Ore Pharmaceuticals Announces Completion Of Multiple Ascending Dose GL1001 Clinical Phase 1 Trial



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Ore Pharmaceuticals Inc. (NASDAQ: ORXE) today announced that it has completed dosing volunteer subjects in its multiple ascending dose clinical study of the Company's lead drug candidate, GL1001. The study, initiated in September, was a blinded, placebo-controlled study in 32 healthy volunteers which studied multiple ascending doses up through the highest planned dose of 1800mg. The compound was orally administered once daily for 14 days.View the full article


----------

